# Banking fresh Wyeast / White Labs



## idzy (23/12/13)

Okay guys, I am a fresh newb at all this stuff, but I thought I would explain the process that I am about to undertake and hopefully people can offer some critique. I have just purchased 5 packets of Wyeast, because I plan on doing a bit of brewing over the Christmas break. As the yeasts are quite expensive at about 10 bucks a pop, I thought I would try and keep some of it, so here is my plan.

*Option 1*
1. Smack packs and prepare
2. Build yeast starter up to 1.8l
3. Pour off 2x450ml jars worth and store in fridge
4. Re-build remaining 1.1l back up to 2l

*Option 2*
Same as option 1 except build to 2.9l and then pour off the 2x450ml

*Option 3*
Same as option 1, but build start up to 900ml, split in half and build two starters. One to 900ml and the other to 2l.

This way, I will have 2 sets of each of the yeasts for batches in the future. There are perceived pros and cons for each method, being how much of the original yeast is being banked. Maybe I am over thinking things.

Anyone got any other suggestions?

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

Build a 1-2ltr starter, when at full krausen put it in the fridge. When settled pour off the ckear liquid. Fill starter vessell up with wort at around 1020. Shake to mix it all upand split into smaller starters. 600ml coke bottles are ideal. Put these smaller starters straight away into fridge. 

The 1020 wort will give the yeast enough nutrients to last in the fridge. Even in the fridge they will slowly ferment but wont produce high alc levels that will mutate the yeast.

There are a few other ways, but thats the easiest. 

If you are really keen you can use glycerine ( ftom the chemist ) to freeze the yeast.


----------



## idzy (23/12/13)

Thanks Ducatiboy stu, I did see an article about freezing, etc. I think i will start off simple. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

Just make a starter & split. Once you split into smaller starters you can make more starters from each 2nd starter. Treat each starter as a new starter and split. You will have yeast coming out your ears. Keep at least 1 long term in the fridge. That way you can go back to your original 1st gen starter.


----------



## Camo6 (23/12/13)

Idzy there's a heap of ways to go about this. This threads got some great ideas as does this one. Ducati's above advice is a good start.
I followed the above threads and bought a set of test tubes through a forum member (Sera IIRC). I smack my pack when I plan a brew and once its swelled I pour an equal amount into 3 sterilised tubes. These tubes are then sealed and go in the fridge. The remainder goes into a small starter of about 50-100 ml and onto the stir plate. I'll step this starter at least twice more over a couple of days to get decent yeast numbers depending on the gravity of the beer I'm planning.
Using this method takes a bit more time as you're starting out with a very small quantity but you reduce the risk of infecting the entire packet if your processes aren't perfected.
I've used samples over a year old that have fired up no worries.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

Small coke bottles are ideal. You dont actually need a stir plate. Nice, but not essential. 

Think of a starter as a small batch of beer.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/12/13)

Camo6 said:


> Idzy there's a heap of ways to go about this. This threads got some great ideas as does this one. Ducati's above advice is a good start.
> I followed the above threads and bought a set of test tubes through a forum member (Sera IIRC). I smack my pack when I plan a brew and once its swelled I pour an equal amount into 3 sterilised tubes. These tubes are then sealed and go in the fridge. The remainder goes into a small starter of about 50-100 ml and onto the stir plate. I'll step this starter at least twice more over a couple of days to get decent yeast numbers depending on the gravity of the beer I'm planning.
> Using this method takes a bit more time as you're starting out with a very small quantity but you reduce the risk of infecting the entire packet if your processes aren't perfected.
> I've used samples over a year old that have fired up no worries.
> ...


All good advice above from Duc Stu and Cam06. I'd smack and prepare as I brewed ....
Those test tubes look very, very professional compared to my urine specimen jars ......
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Camo6 (23/12/13)

I just hope you're professional enough to clean them first, BBB!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

Well...urine is actually sterile.


----------



## Camo6 (23/12/13)

Wouldn't it throw VB undertones in the finished beer though, Stu?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/12/13)

There is another, easier method.

Make a 1-2ltr starter from your first split.

Pitch the whole starter into your fermenter. 

When the yeast reaches full krausen ( or about 1020g ) draw out 1-2ltr from the tap from the ferm. Put straight in the fridge.

Now you have a starter ready to go. 

All you have to do us take it out of the fridge on the morning you want brew and pitch into the next brew. Draw our 1-2ltr from the ferm and put in the fridge...repeat for several brews.

Note: Only really suitable for the same style beers. IE, dont draw from a stout and piitch into a pale...

This is normally good for about 6-7 brews before it mutates. You have the advantage of having a nice healthy yeast at peak activity. It only takes a few hours at room temp to get it back to krausen.

Grumpy Thomas* was who first put me onto this method when I first started playing with yeast....


* GT was from Grumpies Brewhause in the Adelaide Hills. I hold them responsible ( and their forum ) for corrupting my mind and showing me the path to beerdom.


----------



## idzy (24/12/13)

Thanks guys. There is definitely lots of info out there about starters, stir plates, etc. It is good to hear how you guys treat a fresh packet, really helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (24/12/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Build a 1-2ltr starter, when at full krausen put it in the fridge. .


I've had to chill at full Krausen for time reasons previously, but aren't you concerned about chilling without the beer rebuilding it's reserves post ferment?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/12/13)

No


----------



## Glot (24/12/13)

Bit of a related tangent.
I usually do two brews in the one day. Don't ask me why because I don't know. I just get in the mood.
I use the same type of yeast for both. The day before, I do a starter. Boil up some LDME in some water and chill. Put it in a sanitised 1.5 litre coke bottle, add my dry yeast, jamb a big wad of cotton wool in the top and leave at room temp.
Next day I just shake and pour half into each fermenter.
Most likely causing all sorts of technical issues but seems to work okay for me.


----------



## recharge (24/12/13)

I have only ever used dry yeast so just started thinking about this recently too.
Could we consider the 30 bottle of beer i get from a batch as potential yeast banks?
Just make sure not to drink the last few before reculturing.
Would save on storing yeast separately.

Just a thought.

Rich


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/12/13)

A lot of brewers tend to forget that yeast is pretty robust and becomes active quicker than what you would think.


edit:spelink with phat phingers


----------



## Yob (24/12/13)

recharge said:


> I have only ever used dry yeast so just started thinking about this recently too.
> Could we consider the 30 bottle of beer i get from a batch as potential yeast banks?
> Just make sure not to drink the last few before reculturing.
> Would save on storing yeast separately.
> ...


Not really, that yeast tends to be less floculent and can lead to dusty brews, especially if you cold condition and then bottle, you have really selected the least flocking yeast

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/12/13)

And alc tends to mutate yeast over time. Alc is a yeast motabolism by product ( the wee & poo ) and becomes a poison in high alc beers


----------

